# "A new commandment I give ye..."



## Scott Bushey (Apr 6, 2005)

Joh 13:34 A new commandment I give unto you, that ye love one another; even as I have loved you, that ye also love one another. 

Is this commandment Christ gives truly a _new_ commandment?


----------



## Peter (Apr 6, 2005)

Lev 19:18 Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the LORD. 

Exo 20:12 Honour thy father and thy mother: that thy days may be long upon the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee. 
Exo 20:13 Thou shalt not kill. 
Exo 20:14 Thou shalt not commit adultery. 
Exo 20:15 Thou shalt not steal. 
Exo 20:16 Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbour. 
Exo 20:17 Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's house, thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's wife, nor his manservant, nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his ass, nor any thing that is thy neighbour's.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 6, 2005)

Peter,
So you agree that when Christ uses the term _new_, He didn't mean that it was _brand_ new?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 6, 2005)

> 1 John 2:1 My little children, these things I write to you, so that you may not sin. And if anyone sins, we have an Advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous.
> 
> 1 John 2:2 And He Himself is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the whole world.
> 
> ...


John gives further elucidation on this in his letter:




And as always, Calvin is instructive:



> 34. A new commandment I give you. To the consolation he adds an exhortation, that they should love one another; as if he had said, "Yet while I am absent from you in body, testify, by mutual love, that I have not taught you in vain; let this be your constant study, your chief meditation." Why does he call it a new commandment? All are not agreed on this point. There are some who suppose the reason to be, that, while the injunction formerly contained in the Law about brotherly love was literal and external, Christ wrote it anew by his Spirit on the hearts of believers. Thus, according to them, the Law is new, because he publishes it in a new manner, that it may have full vigor. But that is, in my opinion, far-fetched, and at variance with Christ's meaning. The exposition given by others is, that, though the Law directs us to the exercise of love, still, because in it the doctrine of brotherly love is encumbered by many ceremonies and appendages, it is not so clearly exhibited; but, on the other hand, that perfection in love is laid down in the Gospel without any shadows. For my own part, though I do not absolutely reject this interpretation, I consider what Christ said to be more simple; for we know that laws are more carefully observed at the commencement, but they gradually slip out of the remembrance of men, till at length they become obsolete. In order to impress more deeply, therefore, on the minds of his disciples the doctrine of brotherly love, Christ recommends it on the ground of novelty; as if he had said, "I wish you continually to remember this commandment, as if it had been a law but lately made."
> 
> In short, we see that it was the design of Christ, in this passage, to exhort his disciples to brotherly love, that they might never permit themselves to be withdrawn from the pursuit of it, or the doctrine of it to slip out of their minds. And how necessary this admonition was, we learn by daily experience; for, since it is difficult to maintain brotherly love, men lay it aside, and contrive, for themselves, new methods of worshipping God, and Satan suggests many things for the purpose of occupying their attention. Thus, by idle employments, they in vain attempt to mock God, but they deceive themselves. Let this title of novelty, therefore, excite us to the continual exercise of brotherly love. Meanwhile, let us know that it is called new, not because it now began, for the first time, to please God, since it is elsewhere called the fulfilling of the law, (Romans 13:10.)
> 
> ...


----------



## pastorway (Apr 6, 2005)

Well Scott, 

Gill says of this, "love one another: as brethren in the same family, children of the same Father, and fellow disciples with each other; by keeping and agreeing together, praying one for another, bearing one another's burdens, forbearing and forgiving one another, admonishing each other, and building up one another in faith and holiness: and this he calls "a new commandment"; that is, a very excellent one; as a "new name," and a "new song," denote excellent ones; or it is so called, because it is set forth by Christ, in a new edition of it, and newly and more clearly explained, than before; and being enforced with a new argument and pattern, never used before."

John MacArthur agrees when he states of John 13:34 - "The commandment to love was not new. However, Jesus' command regarding love presented a distinctly new standard for two reasons: 1)it was sacrificial love modeled after His love; and 2)it is produced through the New Covenant by the transforming power of the Holy Spirit (Gal 5:22).

Further, Matthew Henry states, "A new commandment I give unto you. He not only commends it as amiable and pleasant, not only counsels it as excellent and profitable, but commands it, and makes it one of the fundamental laws of his kingdom; it goes a-breast with the command of believing in Christ, 1 John iii. 23; 1 Pet. i. 22. It is the command of our ruler, who has a right to give law to us; it is the command of our Redeemer, who gives us this law in order to the curing of our spiritual diseases and the preparing of us for our eternal bliss. It is a new commandment; that is, (1.) It is a renewed commandment; it was a commandment from the beginning (1 John ii. 7), as old as the law of nature, it was the second great commandment of the law of Moses; yet, because it is also one of the great commandments of the New Testament, of Christ the new Lawgiver, it is called a new commandment; it is like an old book in a new edition corrected and enlarged. This commandment has been so corrupted by the traditions of the Jewish church that when Christ revived it, and set it in a true light, it might well be called a new commandment. Laws of revenge and retaliation were so much in vogue, and self-love had so much the ascendant, that the law of brotherly love was forgotten as obsolete and out of date; so that as it came from Christ new, it was new to the people. (2.) It is an excellent command, as a new song is an excellent song, that has an uncommon gratefulness in it. (3.) It is an everlasting command; so strangely new as to be always so; as the new covenant, which shall never decay (Heb. viii. 13); it shall be new to eternity, when faith and hope are antiquated. (4.) As Christ gives it, it is new. Before it was, Thou shalt love thy neighbour; now it is, You shall love one another; it is pressed in a more winning way when it is thus pressed as mutual duty owing to one another."

So *as Christ gives it*, it is *NEW*.

Consider this then:

*1 John 2*
7Brethren, I write *no new commandment* to you, but an old commandment which you have had from the beginning. The old commandment is the word which you heard from the beginning. 8Again, *a new commandment* I write to you, which thing is true in Him and in you, because the darkness is passing away, and the true light is already shining. 

so which is it, new, old, or both?

I know, I know....Scott, you are trying to undermine proper exegesis of Hebrews 8 where the NEW Covenant is not supposed to be new, only renewed, or restated. But in context, with the covenant being referred to as better, with better promises and better sacrifices - there is definitely a quantitative difference, a distinction between the Old and New Covenants. They are not the same covenant, nor the same kind of covenant. The New is better with different sacrifices, different promises, and a different Mediator, all better than the old.

Phillip

[Edited on 4-7-05 by pastorway]


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> Well Scott,
> 
> Gill says of this, "love one another: as brethren in the same family, children of the same Father, and fellow disciples with each other; by keeping and agreeing together, praying one for another, bearing one another's burdens, forbearing and forgiving one another, admonishing each other, and building up one another in faith and holiness: and this he calls "a new commandment"; that is, a very excellent one; as a "new name," and a "new song," denote excellent ones; or it is so called, because it is set forth by Christ, in a new edition of it, and newly and more clearly explained, than before; and being enforced with a new argument and pattern, never used before."
> ...




Phillip:

Mark this day down please because I agree with you 100% 

The point you made in regards to "new" is right on target. This is a distinction as being New, just as their is a distinction in the New Covenant. Where God speaks, no exegesis gymnastics is necessary to avoid offending a "Man Made systematic"




In His grace


Joseph


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm told the word "new" means that we actually CAN accomplish the command because Christ enables us --- because He indwells us --- as said before, _the Law is written on our hearts_

People may say to that...but, as hard as we try -- desiring to love one another... in reality, we fail. --- Of course, we fail. Ahhh, but we ARE clothed in Christ's righteousness, though we are sinners. (simul justis et picador) Even our pitiful attempts at doing good; our failures, are covered and counted righteous because we are IN Christ.

The word "new" points to the different administration the commandment or covenant is under: Christ - His merits - His yoke, which is light; our desire to do good works we are appointed to do -- we do out of gratitude, because of what He did. God sees our good works -- as Christ's, because we are _clothed_ in Him!



R.

[Edited on 4-7-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 7, 2005)

Phillip writes:



> So as Christ gives it, it is NEW.



Is Christ not using the same language in regards to the new covenant?

Luk 22:20 And the cup in like manner after supper, saying, This cup is the new covenant in my blood, even that which is poured out for you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 7, 2005)

Scott,
I believe that you are develping a false analogy here. Just because the word 'new' is used does not mean that it has the same bearing exegetically. 

Even with that, the love that Christ is commanding is different because of the sacrificial aspect to which he is pointing. In no way could he have said prior to his ministry that we were to love one another in the same manner as he loved because he had not displayed it in an earthly fashion.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Scott,
> I believe that you are develping a false analogy here. Just because the word 'new' is used does not mean that it has the same bearing exegetically.
> 
> Even with that, the love that Christ is commanding is different because of the sacrificial aspect to which he is pointing. In no way could he have said prior to his ministry that we were to love one another in the same manner as he loved because he had not displayed it in an earthly fashion.



Lawrence,
God is immutable, right? In Leviticus, He writes:

Lev 19:18 Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the LORD. 

I don't see any difference. I understand that _exegetically_, words can have a somewhat different bend. I disagree that they intend to be entirely different, especially in this example. New either means _new_ as in brand new, or it has to mean re-newed, or refreshed. 

If in fact it is pointing to the 'sacrificial' aspect you speak of, I pose the same question to you that I pose to Phillip: you are making it sound as if the NT saint has a hands up on the OT saint in regards to Christs sacrifice and justification. Granted, the NT saint has the reality, but that does not give them a better position than the OT saint.

[Edited on 4-7-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 7, 2005)

> If in fact it is pointing to the 'sacrificial' aspect you speak of, I pose the same question to you that I pose to Phillip: you are making it sound as if the NT saint has a hands up on the OT saint in regards to Christs sacrifice and justification. Granted, the NT saint has the reality, but that does not give them a better position than the OT saint.
> 
> [Edited on 4-7-2005 by Scott Bushey]




I see no probelm with saying we are partakers of the "Better" covenant.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Scott,
> I believe that you are develping a false analogy here. Just because the word 'new' is used does not mean that it has the same bearing exegetically.
> 
> Even with that, the love that Christ is commanding is different because of the sacrificial aspect to which he is pointing. In no way could he have said prior to his ministry that we were to love one another in the same manner as he loved because he had not displayed it in an earthly fashion.



Redemption from Egypt was not an earthly fashion?


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 7, 2005)

Love your neighbor as yourself vs love as I have loved you.

I believe there is a great chasm between the two.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Lamb_
> Love your neighbor as yourself vs love as I have loved you.
> 
> I believe there is a great chasm between the two.



Joseph,

There is no chasm IF we are IN Christ....Christ clothes us in His own righteousness.....God sees even our pitiful attempts at loving our neighbor as though we were perfect -- as though we are Christ! Faith in the Word declaring this is what the Christian holds on to -- though his life may look quite different.

The first verse was meant to incite despair to the elect so they would flee to Christ - the second verse was declared, indicatively, so by hearing the Gospel, the elect would rest IN Christ.

Scott...about that "better" covenant idea...read Hebrews 9, 10 then 11 --notice the crescendo to:

11:39

And all these, though commended through their faith, did not receive what was promised, 40since God had provided something better for us, that apart from us they should not be made perfect. 

Is the context in the development of the idea of how we factor in to the OT saints important?



R.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2005)

Robin,
I am not questioning the scripture; it says what it says! What I am challenging, is some interpretations of what is meant by 'new' or 'better'.


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 8, 2005)

> There is no chasm IF we are IN Christ....
> 
> R.



I understand that Robin>

I meant there is a chasm between how I love my neigbor as I love myself, vs how I love as Christ Loves.

Sometimes I cannot stand myself!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Lamb_
> 
> 
> > There is no chasm IF we are IN Christ....
> ...



I'm WITH you there, my brother....of course we fail - miserably. Only those IN Christ will truly feel the weight of the their sins. (Calvin is great reading, here.)

Paul's personal agony in Romans 6, 7 and 8 upacks this best.

It is the normal way of life for the Christian to hate their own sin - as Calvin says to "hate yourself"...(what a switch from culture, right?) Hating our self is a good thing when we are driven to Christ for relief. There is supposed to be TENSION in the Christian life. Real life. We shall not know release until our death or Christ's return.

I'm not being glib here -- ignoring the real suffering and vexation that come from a believer bound in continual sin. The point is...if that believer is struggling; hates the sin; all the while making efforts to live under Christ's gracious reign...THAT is a sign he belongs to Christ! He doesn't need to hear how much he's messing-up (the Law). He needs to hear what Christ has done (the Gospel.) Hearing the Law will only make him more neurotic --- the Law incites sin.

Unbelievers never imagine they offend God. Self-righteous-believers are "suspect" (since we can't know if they're tares)....these guys should hear the Law...for it will drive them (nuts) to Christ!

But if you hate your sins....what do you do about it? Flee to Christ...be a member of a True Church; hear the Word rightly preached on the Lord's Day; receive the sacraments, rightly administered; study the Knowledge of Christ --- (not the Law) --- the Gospel....for the Gospel is what sanctifies the elect to ever increasing levels of sanctification --- though this is quite imperceptible in this life.

Trust Christ, Joseph....He paid for all the sins of sinners. You know this, I'm sure....but you must hear it again, and again, and again...we all do...for we are weak in our flesh.

The sacraments are there --- so we can taste The Promise/The Gospel; smell the wine; feel the water. We have a Book of Words written in black and white --- we think about words-ideas....ponder; argue; reckon; trust. But our senses bend under the weight of sin and evil: the world; the flesh and the devil.



R.

[Edited on 4-9-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Robin,
> I am not questioning the scripture; it says what it says! What I am challenging, is some interpretations of what is meant by 'new' or 'better'.



Yes...I know....I hoped my point to lead to seeking better understanding about Covenant because only nailing *that* down will put light on the word "new" and every other aspect of Christ's office as Prophet, Priest, King, the the plan of Redemption.

There is continuity (and diversity) in Scripture, but we must understand what unifies it -- there is one theme in Scripture: The Kingdom -- understood through the lens of Covenant. These are necessarily related....and explain the word "new".

It is the "puzzle piece."



R.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2005)

R.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Phillip writes:
> 
> 
> ...



 This is exactlly what "new" means...Christ - the Covenant Mediator of a better covenant....ratifying the Promise with His own "blood" rather than the blood of bulls..."do this... in remembrance of Me." 

R.


----------

